# Solved: Cant turn on DMA



## zip316 (Jan 3, 2003)

Hi,
When I bought this pc It had sonic dvd burner preinstalled,now sonic is messing up. I cant burn a dvd because DMA is turned off. I did all the sonic and HP support things and it still is off. HP support says do a system recovery to get it back on. 
I really dont want to do that. My question is ,can I uninstall sonic and use my nero 7 disc to install nero. When I first got this pc I installed nero and it made the pc crash,then I had to get HP support to talk me through a recovery disc operation,of course I did not uninstall sonic .So maybe the 2 dvd burners caused a problem ?? 
Thanks for any help. I am running windows xp home edition.


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

what are your system spec's...you should be able to load nero without uninstalling sonic...neither should be started with windows and they wont launch until you click on them...

For certain IDE chipsets that cause data corruption. For ATA or ATAPI devices using chipsets that are known to cause problems running in the DMA mode, Windows will enable PIO by default.

System manufacturers can override this default behavior by implementing the _GTM and _STM methods in the ACPI BIOS. Also, the user can enable DMA using the Device Manager.

To enable DMA mode using the Device Manager

Open Device Manager.

Double-click IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers to display the list of controllers and channels.

Right-click the icon for the channel to which the device is connected, select Properties, and then click the Advanced Settings tab.

In the Current Transfer Mode drop-down box, select DMA if Available if the current setting is "PIO Only."
If the drop-down box already shows "DMA if Available" but the current transfer mode is PIO, then the user must toggle the settings. That is:

Change the selection from "DMA if available" to PIO only, and click OK.

Then repeat the steps above to change the selection to DMA if Available.


----------



## zip316 (Jan 3, 2003)

Also, the user can enable DMA using the Device Manager(done that ,didnt work)

Operating System 
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 2 (build 2600)

1.50 gigahertz Intel Celeron
64 kilobyte primary memory cache
1024 kilobyte secondary memory cache

160.03 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
129.83 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H552L [CD-ROM drive]


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

DMA Reverts to PIO might supply an answer.


----------



## zip316 (Jan 3, 2003)

That did the trick,Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You're welcome.


----------

